# Quarter Mile Style



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This rabid resin roller is based on a HW "1/4mile Coupe" . Before creating a mold, the grill was replaced by another from a HW "Surf-Crate". The tarantula pipes are a direct lift from a JL streetrod. You recognize the rear wheels as AFX dragster wheels with the big meats, but the skinny fronts are narrow tyco that were painted to match and hang out front in an axle tube.

The slimline chassis sports thunderslim brushes and trylite gears. I dressed up the exposed chassis a bit with foil. This little bugger moves pretty derned well for a slimline! 

All comments welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

"SMOKIN" :thumbsup: Joez, That thing is HOT!!!! Keep up the great work. Oh BTW, Slimmies when tweaked can be real contenders on any track.

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Your on a roll Joe.. Your crankin out again must be winter in the north....Keep posting bud love seeing the new creations.


Coach


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love those gassers!
Chris


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh man!!! that's one BAD A$$ looking car!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Clutterclutterclutter-----
Oh yah-- thats one fine lookin rod Joe! Looks like them specialty rears are the way to go on those gassers. Keep em comin!

Later---DAC


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cool work Joez, keep up the work


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Whoa! Now if I only had a couple of slimliners...!*

Hi Joe,

I really hope you didn´t have _me_ in mind when mentioning "clowns"...?!  If so, I wouldn´t mind as I sometimes really feel a bit guilty! But be aware: It´s not always easy being a clown...  

There are days you (err, at least I) have a question or simply want to show off my latest creation, next day you´re occupied with other (less nice) things in life. And then there are periods when I´m glad to be able to browse the latest slot car news, but can´t reply to any postings at all. Maybe it´s also a matter of being not a "native writer", so it probably takes a little more time for me to write down my thoughts and comments than you might imagine!  

Anyway: I really appreciate ALL postings here in the modeling/customizing area! 

And (to finally find back to the topic...) this dragster is awesome! 

Slaughtering different diecast cars and put the pieces together to create a totally different car is so cool to watch! 

A friend of mine did some great HW-Frankenstein slots too, but I couldn´t convince him to start cloning them in resin (yet). It´s a shame so many great customs end up being unique!!!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Joe-


Another clown reporting for duty here, Sir! 

I remember seeing this from an Email (the Bench-warmer, right?).
It really looks savage--It's all motor!

The chassis foil again, looks topper, too. I have but one Slimline custom. Those chassis were never that common in my findings. I don't even have any spares.

Now the cut down front wheels is a great innovation! Also the pipes look right at home on this.
Just a super job all-around, Joe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


Ps- This is not the same car (you'd sent) of yours' I'm hacking! (diff grille, too)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

First of all, gents, thank you kindly for your praise! It means alot to know how my customs are recieved. I wouldn't even mind if you guys shared ideas for improvement of my skills. That would be welcome too.

Claus, my sub-note was not intended for you or any of the other family here that takes time to respond, share ideas and views, give praise or otherwise comment in a positive way to what others post and share here. Your thoughts are always welcome.

There are (unfortunately) several members that hold themselves above or apart from the rest of the community and that is just sad. My patience has run out for them. Iwill no longer bother posting in their threads or bother reading them. I have more important things to do and real friends and family here to share with and learn from.

So, for the majority of you who have taken the time to read this or respond to any other postings from myself, thank you kindly. You guys are aces!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

joez870 said:


> I wouldn't even mind if you guys shared ideas for improvement of my skills. That would be welcome too.



Well, now that you mention it.................j/k.

Tops as always!!! :thumbsup: 

Just keep it up, the good work that is. :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> First of all, gents, thank you kindly for your praise! It means alot to know how my customs are recieved. I wouldn't even mind if you guys shared ideas for improvement of my skills.


joez,
To pick up where CG stopped, you could always make multiple copies and send them to your friends from the board or chatroom. :devil: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

roadrner said:


> joez,
> To pick up where CG stopped, you could always make multiple copies and send them to your friends from the board or chatroom. :devil: rr


A “Chat-car”…..........I like that scheme!



…. and THAT definitely would “improve” your skills….:tongue:



Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez- I love the rake on the grill. What are trylite gears? I have the slimline brushes, but am unaware of these gears?
I have some quick slimlines, they get to top speed quickly but do not have much of a top end.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Joez- I love the rake on the grill. What are trylite gears? I have the slimline brushes, but am unaware of these gears?
> I have some quick slimlines, they get to top speed quickly but do not have much of a top end.
> Jim


 Hey Jim! 
Ok, the top gears are brass and have been machine lightened. (less rotating mass)They are left with 3 spokes instead of a solid center. An epay seller has them. (PM me for more info) The slimlines need all the help they can get, eh?
Compairing a Tjet to a slimline is grapefruit to an orange. Similar, right? yet certainly different. The slimline is doomed to be slower. Reducing, removing any friction/drag is key to making these things go. Take the time to lap the gears (very messy but worth it) helps too. Add dot magnets "piggyback". Use thunderslim brushes. Make sure everything is clean, freely rotating and oiled.(like silk on silk) You will be surprised at the increase in speed.
I have taken NOS slimline chassis and made them cook pretty good with some TLC, mate. :thumbsup: 

I am pleased that you like the look of the gasser. I certainly appreciate the compliments!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Joez. I have seen the gears on the bay, just didn't know they were called trylite. I probably won't put them in a slim line chassis anyway. I have some dot magnets and will try that.

Jim


----------

